# Looking to buy Morels



## Morel847 (May 7, 2017)

Looking to buy Morels
$30 for the lb
Looking for deals on multiple lbs (will buy up to 5lbs if the deal is right)

The closer to Northwest suburbs (cook county) the better. But willing to travel or meet halfway for right price as well!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

I have several pounds of fresh greys and yellows and I'm St Charles.


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)




----------

